# Camera for 15K



## masterkd (Jul 15, 2016)

*What's your budget?*
15K

*Camera type?
DSLR or Point and Shoot*
Point and Shoot

*Body Style?
Compact or Bridge (bulky)*
No preference. But I like bridge more.

*How much zoom do you want/expect?*
20X optical

*Do you care for manual exposure controls?*
yes

*What will you be shooting with this camera?*
Home occasions (wedding, birthday party), travel., Nature, Some night life

*Will you be shooting mostly indoors/low light and/or action/sports?*
Both indoors and outdoors

*Video?*
Yes

*Do you have any particular model(s) in your mind?*
Not yet. Thought about P530 but it is discontinued.

*Any brand preference? Like/dislike*
1st preference: Nikon, Cannon, Panasonic
2nd preference: Sony

*From where will you be buying?
Online/Local store*
Local only

*Any other features you need?
Viewfinder, Image stabilization, Continuous drive/burst mode, Wifi, External flash, mic jack, HDMI, Remote, GPS, Articulated screen, Weatherproof, Extra frills like Panorama, HDR etc, battery type...*
Image stabilization, no AA/AAA battery, viewfinder
good to have burst mode, GPS, Panorama, HDR

*Anything else you would like to tell us?*


----------



## nac (Jul 17, 2016)

P530/600/610 are the only choices provided you can find it in your budget. Else, check out travel zoom cameras like Canon SX7**, Sony WX***, Nikon S9*** series cameras.


----------

